# Mercedes Gullwing 300SL



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello everyone. This thread is about another very rare vehicle. A true collector's item, with a very high sentimental value. The car, given its being in a museum for quite a few years, was in pretty great shape to begin with, so our work was to be limited in some areas, unlike in other cars. Despite that, we wish to share this work with you, due to its true and rare beauty.

The work that was done, was the following:

Cleaning the surface with clay-bar










A photo of the dirt the clay removed










Preaparing the surface with Cleaner Fluid Regular SV

Mystery Wax SV applied..



















Here are some finished photos, in random order, that we thought you would like to see as well.























































The detail level on this car is simply immense





































Something that can easily be seen, just by looking at the interior - a real example of handcrafted art


















































































Hope you enjoyed this thread, as much as we did when we worked on the car.

Thank you for reading


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

magical thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing car... Good job as always :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Simply amazing, both car and work :argie:.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Dont normally like older classic cars but.....




WOW i really appreciate cars like this, great work looks brill


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Awesome!! Looks perfect!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome car, amazing reflections on silver:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Fantastic cars, I bet it was a pleasure to work on .


----------



## mgpdoc (Nov 21, 2012)

I bet most members cant even believe this car was to be detailed in this condition. Simply awesome and it was a great pleasure to be standing next to this car. 

Kudos my friend Andreas


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

congrats Andreas...i bet this is the first mercedes with this system of doors.
Historic beauty


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:

that is stunning, nice to see a wood steering wheel instead of the off white bakerlite version, the suitcase is such a nice touch for the touring kind. 

I must say that when it comes to the detailing you seem to have some of the nicer type of cars IMO rather than the ultra new modern super cars posted on here. These old cars really bring out the challenge of detailing :thumb:

many thanks for posting this.. keep them coming


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

fantastic


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Absolutely stunning :argie::argie:, lovely work. :thumb:

Very high, if not top, on my list of cars I'd love to own :argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## elfuego (Jan 16, 2012)

Great job... beautiful car...


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Sexy car ! Would love to spend some time with one of these


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Stunning looking car :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Super! :doublesho


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

A truly stunning car. Eclipses the e type in the beauty stakes IMO. Great work :thumb:


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

Beautiful car, very lucky that you were in a position to work on something as rare and special as that. Top job


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

You get some great cars to work on, the finished results look better than new. Definitely one of my all time favourite looking cars.


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

amazing car, amazing work and very lucky to work on something like this


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Good Job :thumb:

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mad3lin (Jan 9, 2012)

Amazing car


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Spyco said:


> Good Job :thumb:
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


+1


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely, you do get great cars to work on.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

What a stunning example, beautiful timeless design too ....


----------



## sirtroyan (Jul 1, 2012)

Awesome !


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Spyco said:


> Good Job :thumb:
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Stunning great car


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

You have done this car justice Andreas excellent job :thumb:

One my favourite cars if not my favourite car of all time Mercedes Benz where light years ahead .:argie:

Mario


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

If only cars were made like that today! Pure beauty gone into that!


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

must be one of the most gorgeous cars ever produced. Top work too


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

:thumb:Extremely rare, extremely expensive and the Detailer pick was the right one the car deserved. Well done my friend


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

What a stunning car :thumb:


----------



## Ralph1252 (Oct 6, 2011)

True car porn, slendid lines, great job!!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

epic little car. great work


----------



## Conri (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful car! great job :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't think these curves and the simplicity of the design can be matched today by any car.

Andy you just put the cherry topping on this extraordinary piece of automotive history.

You got you self a story to tell. Did you have a chance to sit behind the wheel?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

True Dream Motor and so lucky to work on such an icon... awesome...:thumb:


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

Just epic!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, amazing car in its day, but sadly now, should be in a museum, being in that condition.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Amazing work! Love that car... #lifegoals


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Lovely, just lovely


----------

